# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] The Kandy Shop: NOW OPEN

## PrimoPie

*Jwicky's KandyShop: OPEN (+20 REP Required)*


Whats up MMOwned. Its me its me it's Jwicky. I am back doing signatures but sadly I am also upping the amount of reputation required. To post a request here you must have +20 Rep with the server. If you do not have the rep dont worry because there are plenty of great artist floating around in the graphics section. You can also try making a new thread with a request and I pick these up sometimes.

Rules: 
1. Do not ask me to render a image, I just dont have the time for it. 
2. I wont do images with crap renders, they must be high quality.
3. I dont do any animated signatures so please dont ask.
4. Do not double post / beg, 1 request per user, any more then that will be ignored.
5. I refuse to do any signature with Brittney Spears, even though this is a joke, im also serious.

New Request Format:
1. Render Link - 
2. Signature Size (400x120 Default) - 
3. Displayed Text - 
--- Advanced Details and Extras Optional ---
4. C4D Background Link - 
5. C4D Overlay Link - 
6. Matching Avatar -

----------


## Syplex23

im not sure if im good enough to do some sigs i think i need more practice so im thinking about it jwick  :Wink:

----------


## PrimoPie

Your works not bad at all man, I am just doing a lot of reading atm on photopshop effects and what not.

----------


## CarlosJ

i have always really liked the concept behind your pieces, not saying the actual completion/technique behind them isn't good but i do feel sometimes you are just lacking that final touch that makes the really best artists stand out(which i think you could be, some of you're sigs you have and some i think you are nearly there and its nice to see) 
also i'm sure you could have put up a few more decent samples of work aswell as you've posted alot of work over the last couple of weeks and some were very nice (the more work you show the better) and your text alwayss seems to fit. some people just cant do text but i can't think of an example where you haven't got it right.:woot2:

and btw im not posting to open a sig shop with you; don't think im anywhere near good enough/ and im a lazy **** :Smile:

----------


## Skull

I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
II. Size (Default 400x120): default
III. Link to render: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/1386/ffowpv4.png
IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Not sure something that goes with the render I guess.
V. Text to be displayed: skull

----------


## x[JoJo]x

I. Requested Artist: jwicky
II. Size (Default 400x120): well I want an Avatar...so yah 
III. Link to render: http://web.syr.edu/~drtaber/bananna.jpg
IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Orange 
V. Text to be displayed: ITS ME!

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
> II. Size (Default 400x120): default
> III. Link to render: http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/1386/ffowpv4.png
> IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Not sure something that goes with the render I guess.
> V. Text to be displayed: skull


Here ya go man. I hope it fits you!

----------


## Skull

Thanks for the awesome sig +rep

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Requested Artist: jwicky
> II. Size (Default 400x120): well I want an Avatar...so yah 
> III. Link to render: http://web.syr.edu/~drtaber/bananna.jpg
> IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Orange 
> V. Text to be displayed: ITS ME!


A bit odd looking but here...

----------


## x[JoJo]x

I. Requested Artist: jwicky
II. Size (Default 400x120): w/e is good for you
III. Link to render: http://www.wpclipart.com/food/fruit/...ana_peeled.png
 IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Crazy shit
V. Text to be displayed: Its all about the Nana

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Requested Artist: jwicky
> II. Size (Default 400x120): w/e is good for you
> III. Link to render: http://www.wpclipart.com/food/fruit/...ana_peeled.png
>  IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Crazy shit
> V. Text to be displayed: Its all about the Nana


Spoke to you on AIM about changing the render, this one is way better imo.

----------


## x[JoJo]x

i am speechless its soooo godly!!!! I RECOMMEND THIS GUY TO EVERYONE

----------


## Chenquie

I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
II. Size (Default 400x120): 400x120
III. Link to render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Resident Evil 4 - Iron Maiden
IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Dark ones
V. Text to be displayed: Puh or PUH and the text "Eating seeds as a past time activity.."

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
> II. Size (Default 400x120): 400x120
> III. Link to render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Resident Evil 4 - Iron Maiden
> IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Dark ones
> V. Text to be displayed: Puh or PUH and the text "Eating seeds as a past time activity.."


Here ya go Puh...

----------


## Ajuma

kk one sec upload

----------


## EcHoEs

I. Jwicky
II. 400x120
III. Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Timeshift
IV. Yellow & sumthing fitting.
V. EcHoEs, And somewhere "Come play my game."

----------


## PrimoPie

No Reason...

----------


## Ajuma

I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
II. Size (Default 400x120): Default
III. Link to render: Gladiator Wallpaper
IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Anything Middle Ages Gladiator type, be creative
V. Text to be displayed: General who became a slave, a slave who become a gladiator, gladiator who defied an emperor. Add Ajuma ANYWhere on there doesnt matter.

Do what you can to get that text in, if you need to increase the SIG size up some if need be. Basically this is a Gladiator Russle Crowe type thing, the colors can be anything just not EVIL or anything. I will +rep you for 2 months for this, cause I need this for several things.

Yes that was a COPY + Paste I accidently did, that was meant to be in the Video section sorry about that, nothing is up my ass by the way lol, I seriuosly did not mean to do that

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Jwicky
> II. 400x120
> III. Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Timeshift
> IV. Yellow & sumthing fitting.
> V. EcHoEs, And somewhere "Come play my game."


Come play my game.

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
> II. Size (Default 400x120): Default
> III. Link to render: Gladiator Wallpaper
> IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Anything Middle Ages Gladiator type, be creative
> V. Text to be displayed: General who became a slave, a slave who become a gladiator, gladiator who defied an emperor. Add Ajuma ANYWhere on there doesnt matter.
> 
> Do what you can to get that text in, if you need to increase the SIG size up some if need be. Basically this is a Gladiator Russle Crowe type thing, the colors can be anything just not EVIL or anything. I will +rep you for 2 months for this, cause I need this for several things.
> 
> Yes that was a COPY + Paste I accidently did, that was meant to be in the Video section sorry about that, nothing is up my ass by the way lol, I seriuosly did not mean to do that


I did what I could, hard to use renders with chopped bodies, hope it fits...

----------


## Ajuma

That is fantastic, thanks alot +rep soon.

----------


## Jgro1413

nice man good luck with em

----------


## Snailz

*Size: 400 - 120

Idc about anything else on the sig the only rule im applying is that is haz a snail on it. the rest is up to you*

----------


## Deciphyr

I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
II. Size (Default 400x120): Default
III. Link to render: Planet Renders // Renders - Other Cartoon Renders/Gir with Piggy
IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): pink  :Embarrassment: 
V. Text to be displayed: Deciphyr

I would also like an avatar that matches with my sig.

And please can you send me one of your sig psds for learning rights only?

----------


## PrimoPie

> *Size: 400 - 120
> 
> Idc about anything else on the sig the only rule im applying is that is haz a snail on it. the rest is up to you*


Ummm... :laff: that just happend

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
> II. Size (Default 400x120): Default
> III. Link to render: Planet Renders // Renders - Other Cartoon Renders/Gir with Piggy
> IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): pink 
> V. Text to be displayed: Deciphyr
> 
> I would also like an avatar that matches with my sig.
> 
> And please can you send me one of your sig psds for learning rights only?


Hard to make a good sig with that plain render, i tried, hope you enjoy it... i will also upload a psd for you. I will prolly take another stab at it when I wake back up.

----------


## PrimoPie

This is for a friend of mine SolidX, a huge MGS fan. Vertical Style.

----------


## Ease

I. Jwicky
II. 400x120
III. Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Halo
IV. Blending, not to big.
V. Kren and under it "Red Flag... RAS"

----------


## White_Sabre`

I. Jwicky
II. 400x120
III. Link to render: http://tygrdownloads.googlepages.com...r1280x1024.jpg (Kind of big but could you cut out the tiger?
IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Well, I like earthy colours (autum like)
V. Text to be displayed: White_Sabre`
VI. Could you make the edges round - Wouldn't want to cut myself

Also could you upload the PSD, I really like your wor

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Jwicky
> II. 400x120
> III. Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Halo
> IV. Blending, not to big.
> V. Kren and under it "Red Flag... RAS"


here...

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Jwicky
> II. 400x120
> III. Link to render: http://tygrdownloads.googlepages.com...r1280x1024.jpg (Kind of big but could you cut out the tiger?
> IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Well, I like earthy colours (autum like)
> V. Text to be displayed: White_Sabre`
> VI. Could you make the edges round - Wouldn't want to cut myself
> 
> Also could you upload the PSD, I really like your wor




Here ya go... i dunno how I feel about uploading my raw files, to many ppl rip your work these days.

----------


## Randie

I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
II. Size: Default
III. Link to render: http://www.starcraft2.com/images/artwork/ss37.jpg That guy in the middle :P
IV. Colors: Whatever you like.
V. Text to be displayed: Randie

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
> II. Size: Default
> III. Link to render: http://www.starcraft2.com/images/artwork/ss37.jpg That guy in the middle :P
> IV. Colors: Whatever you like.
> V. Text to be displayed: Randie


Did not want to render that so I used a lot of blending on this sig...

----------


## Randie

Really nice sig man, thanks a lot =D +Rep from me!

----------


## Jgro1413

I. Requested Artist:
II. Size (Default 400x120):500x120
III. Link to render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...reedbylego.png
IV. Colors (best to use colors in render):Any colors just make it look good
V. Text to be displayed:Jgro1413

Thanks this would be very cool if you could make ths for me  :Smile:

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Requested Artist:
> II. Size (Default 400x120):500x120
> III. Link to render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...reedbylego.png
> IV. Colors (best to use colors in render):Any colors just make it look good
> V. Text to be displayed:Jgro1413
> 
> Thanks this would be very cool if you could make ths for me


Done and done///

----------


## Jgro1413

thanks man its very cool +rep
wth i cant add to your rep

----------


## Randie

> thanks man its very cool +rep
> wth i cant add to your rep


You cant rep in graphics section, you have to give him from the latest post of his in one of the other forums.

----------


## White_Sabre`

> Here ya go... i dunno how I feel about uploading my raw files, to many ppl rip your work these days.


That's okay. Where abouts did you learn all this stuff?

(Thanks btw)

----------


## Jgro1413

> You cant rep in graphics section, you have to give him from the latest post of his in one of the other forums.


 i already searched and i couldn't find another one of his posts that are not in the graphics section

----------


## merfed

I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
II. Size (Default 400x120): Default
III. Link to render: Use my avatar.
IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Black and White, kinda dirty/distorted
V. Text to be displayed: ESS3NTIA in teal.

----------


## Knomez

Forum:
I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
II. Size (Default 400x120):
III. Link to render: http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/b...___by_Kate.jpg
IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Colours in the render :P
V. Text to be displayed: Right side of the sig going vertical Astra

----------


## Jgro1413

I. Requested Artist:Jwicky
II. Size (Default 400x120):400x120
III. Link to render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...silentape6.png
IV. Colors (best to use colors in render):Any colors just make it look good
V. Text to be displayed:Jgro1413

I know you already made me 1 but i found anthor cool render thats very sick and it would be nice if you could make it for me  :Smile:

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
> II. Size (Default 400x120): Default
> III. Link to render: Use my avatar.
> IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Black and White, kinda dirty/distorted
> V. Text to be displayed: ESS3NTIA in teal.


I need some sort of render to use... its way to plain and not liking it at all, find me a render from Planetrenders.com




> Forum:
> I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
> II. Size (Default 400x120):
> III. Link to render: http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/b...___by_Kate.jpg
> IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Colours in the render :P
> V. Text to be displayed: Right side of the sig going vertical Astra


The link to your render is a stock, i would not cut this because of the watermark on it, also I found a good image for kingdom hearts here Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/"KH2- Pure Heart" by ramy that I would be glad to use. please get back to me.

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Requested Artist:Jwicky
> II. Size (Default 400x120):400x120
> III. Link to render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...silentape6.png
> IV. Colors (best to use colors in render):Any colors just make it look good
> V. Text to be displayed:Jgro1413
> 
> I know you already made me 1 but i found anthor cool render thats very sick and it would be nice if you could make it for me


Sorry you requested again way too soon.

----------


## merfed

Here: http://i28.tinypic.com/55fm7l.jpg

----------


## PrimoPie

> Here: http://i28.tinypic.com/55fm7l.jpg


Boo.

----------


## merfed

Thanks a bunch  :Smile:

----------


## Jgro1413

> Sorry you requested again way too soon.


ok ill just wait a while :P how long would i have to wait?

----------


## Knomez

how is this Jwicky: http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/b...by_Kate_Ch.jpg ?

----------


## PrimoPie

> how is this Jwicky: http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/b...by_Kate_Ch.jpg ?


The image looks bad because her arm looks all broken... I made a sig using another pic of her. I hope you like it, if not im sorry the image you gave me just didnt sit with me.

----------


## Knomez

its ok  :Smile:  and i love it! ty soo much :P..... god im such a Kingdom hearts nerd >.> but ty none the less  :Smile:

----------


## Zakattak

i would request one but i need more rep

----------


## PrimoPie

> i would request one but i need more rep


Err why even post... wait im just as bad for replying to a pointless post...

----------


## Xatium

we do you need more then 10 rep?

----------


## sascatuan

> we do you need more then 10 rep?


He doesnt want leachers? He would prefer someone to have actually contributed in some way, and not just join the site get a sig, then bail to use it else where, at least thats what i would think.

----------


## TheBluePanda

I. Requested Artist: I don't care who  :Big Grin: 
II. Size (Default 400x120): Default
III. Link to render: Well I'm kinda looking for some AoC image but i don't really find one... Maybe you have one ? If you don't, just say it and i'll look by myself for one  :Smile: 
IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Whatever you think thats good (Kinda bad at colors ^^)
V. Text to be displayed: NiXan

----------


## Drunne

I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
II. Size (Default 400x120): Default
III. Link to render: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Advent Children - Cloud Strife
 IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Like the colors you used in "Merfed" sig
V. Text to be displayed: "Shadix" and "The End is near..."

Thanks you  :Big Grin:

----------


## PrimoPie

Jwicky's Shop is temp closed at the moment. Try posting a request as a new thread. Somebody might hook one up, I might even do it.

----------


## EviNion

Hey J, it's [jordon44] I see you have quite the 'Sig Shop' going there, congratz :Smile: 
Your work is very good :Smile:

----------


## PrimoPie

I have reopened my Signature Shop, be sure to read the edit post number 1. Thanks guys.

----------


## joho

1. Render Link - http://pages.matmice.com/home/umbreo...l/flareon2.gif
2. Signature Size (400x120 Default) - Default
3. Displayed Text - Sunekosuri
--- Advanced Details and Extras Optional ---
6. Matching Avatar - Same render, just matching

Your a bloody skilled PS'er, hope I could leech a sig out of you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PrimoPie

> 1. Render Link - http://pages.matmice.com/home/umbreo...l/flareon2.gif
> 2. Signature Size (400x120 Default) - Default
> 3. Displayed Text - Sunekosuri
> --- Advanced Details and Extras Optional ---
> 6. Matching Avatar - Same render, just matching
> 
> Your a bloody skilled PS'er, hope I could leech a sig out of you


The render link has a forbidden file error, also you must provide me a link of a .png format render, no GIF, thanks again, and I would love to do one for you.

----------


## CarlosJ

strange i can see it
heres another link with exactly the same picture Jwicky(you might be able to use this):
http://pages.matmice.com/home/umbreo...l/flareon2.gif
however i know thats a gif and you want a png but i cant find flareon in that stance in png format.
however joho if youre interested 
thats a flareon render just a different stance, perhaps better for a sig anyways
sorry if not my place just trying to help :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ease

I can't acess the picture also.

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /home/umbreonzrcool/flareon2.gif on this server.
Apache Server at pages.matmice.com Port 80

----------


## Narudan

Opened it with my 1337 hax0r skills:


Not a render, thou

----------


## PrimoPie

> 1. Render Link - http://pages.matmice.com/home/umbreo...l/flareon2.gif
> 2. Signature Size (400x120 Default) - Default
> 3. Displayed Text - Sunekosuri
> --- Advanced Details and Extras Optional ---
> 6. Matching Avatar - Same render, just matching
> 
> Your a bloody skilled PS'er, hope I could leech a sig out of you


Changed the render...


and

----------


## joho

Thats.. priceless, thanks "/#¤%( much!
Sorry bout the render probs :]

----------


## Szharz

1. Render Link - http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...MGS%20copy.png
2. Signature Size (400x120 Default) - Default
3. Displayed Text - Szharz
--- Advanced Details and Extras Optional ---
6. Matching Avatar - Same render, But can you make it say Szharz, in the avatar too ?


I just want to say that YOU are having the greatest signature shop on whole mmowned. GOd damn your work is so amazing.
+rep in advance.

----------


## Maine

Here i got a request  :Big Grin: 


1. Render Link - http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc210/Pyroboy827/8536chaos_wings.png
2. Signature Size (400x120 Default) - yah thats fine 400x120
3. Displayed Text - Maine ( as the name ) and We Change, We Create, Were a Framework 


EDIT: dam i forgot about the 20 rep thing.... nvm then

----------


## Me0w

> Here i got a request 
> 
> 
> 1. Render Link - http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc210/Pyroboy827/8536chaos_wings.png
> 2. Signature Size (400x120 Default) - yah thats fine 400x120
> 3. Displayed Text - Maine ( as the name ) and We Change, We Create, Were a Framework 
> 
> 
> EDIT: dam i forgot about the 20 rep thing.... nvm then


Also... Don't do mass requests in several threads at the same time. It's rude when you ask someone to create an image for you, and after he has put down time and effort to produce it, you use one from another thread.

If you want several people to do an image for you, you create a thread (which you've also already done). You do *not* request it in several service threads.  :Smile:

----------


## Maine

Sorry but i know i posted here then i realized about the 20 rep needed so i went to Phoenix' and then i thought hey lets see what talent we got here at mmowned so i made the A Request

----------


## PrimoPie

Doing Requested sigs tomorrow morning when i get back from work, will post here, and I got a new monitor, life is good

----------


## Ease

I think I used the Kandy shop b4, I'm here to order another sig from the graphic lord  :Smile: .
1. Render Link - Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Dry Bones
2. Signature Size: 425x125
3. Displayed Text - Thronz
Under it: MK Wii/SSBB

Matching avatar also please.

----------


## PrimoPie

> 1. Render Link - http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...MGS%20copy.png
> 2. Signature Size (400x120 Default) - Default
> 3. Displayed Text - Szharz
> --- Advanced Details and Extras Optional ---
> 6. Matching Avatar - Same render, But can you make it say Szharz, in the avatar too ?
> 
> 
> I just want to say that YOU are having the greatest signature shop on whole mmowned. GOd damn your work is so amazing.
> +rep in advance.

----------


## Szharz

> 



Pure epic dude. THank you so god damn much!

----------


## BrantX

New Request Format:
1. Render Link - Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Blood Magic
2. Signature Size (400x120 Default) - 400x120
3. Displayed Text - BrantX
--- Advanced Details and Extras Optional ---
4. C4D Background Link - Planet Renders // Renders - Fractal Renders/Bloodstained
5. C4D Overlay Link - Nothing
6. Matching Avatar - Yes

Hope its not to late  :Big Grin:

----------


## PrimoPie

Nice render. I will take care of it, just check the thread I will edit this post.

Sorry had a hell of a time using that bg render, the render has SO MUCH used space because of her hair, so I had to bldend it in a few layers.

Sig


Avatar

----------


## BrantX

> Nice render. I will take care of it, just check the thread I will edit this post.
> 
> Sorry had a hell of a time using that bg render, the render has SO MUCH used space because of her hair, so I had to bldend it in a few layers.
> 
> Sig
> 
> 
> Avatar


Wow holy crap i love it!
Thank you!

----------


## Ease

holy thats an awesome sig.

----------


## Captain Planet

I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
II. Size (Default 400x120): w/e size you think would be best without cropping out too much of the render I'd like the Default size though if possible
III. Link to render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Undead Warlock WOW
IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): ones that you think will look best
V. Text to be displayed: Vrykolakas

I'd also like a Avatar to match

----------


## PrimoPie

> I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
> II. Size (Default 400x120): w/e size you think would be best without cropping out too much of the render I'd like the Default size though if possible
> III. Link to render: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Undead Warlock WOW
> IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): ones that you think will look best
> V. Text to be displayed: Vrykolakas
> 
> I'd also like a Avatar to match


I would love to do one for you but I already used that render, and I be to tempted to do same sig, give em another render I havent used on this thread and ill hook it up.

----------


## The Ronin

1. Render Link : http://www.fotosdefamosas.com.br/Cel...a-Marcil-5.JPG 2. Signature Size : 400x120 3. Displayed Text : Compulsive - and under it : --- Advanced Details and Extras Optional --- 4. C4D Background Link - http://www.puritanhead.com/uploaded_...ess-725288.jpg 5. C4D Overlay Link - Nothing 6. Matching Avatar - No thanks

----------


## Captain Planet

> I would love to do one for you but I already used that render, and I be to tempted to do same sig, give em another render I havent used on this thread and ill hook it up.


damn thats only render of a female UD warlock I could find ><

----------


## shadowbladex

Here Captain Planet. Since Jwicky wont do it because of a valid reason.
I just made this really really quick. Dont have much time atm.

----------


## Captain Planet

> Here Captain Planet. Since Jwicky wont do it because of a valid reason.
> I just made this really really quick. Dont have much time atm.


joo pwn <3

----------


## Medzii

Main Pic: A grim reaper
BG: Make something that looks good with the image

Border: something blood red that does goes with the image ,Would like if it was dripping blood on the image.
and a matching avatar  :Smile: 

Text: Medzii!

Color Scheme:make it look good with my image

Miscellaneous Directions: Do your best

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

I. Requested Artist: Jwicky
II. Size (Default 400x120): default
III. Link to render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...al_vincent.png
IV. Colors (best to use colors in render): Something to match the render.
V. Text to be displayed: Catalyst

----------


## rustyb

Author: Whoever would like to take it / first available

New Request Format:
1. Render Link - http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-30095

2. Signature Size (400x120 Default) - 

3. Displayed Text - "You aren't ready yet" in bottom right corner, "RustedBass" in the top left corner (or use your judgment). 

--- Advanced Details and Extras Optional ---
4. C4D Background Link - xxx

5. C4D Overlay Link - xxx

6. Matching Avatar -Yes. Please make it large? I would like it to say "RustedBass". Again, I would like the avatar to feature the render I gave you for my sig. Also, can you incorporate the golden logo from http://userlogos.org/node/672 (in whatever color that goes well with the rest of the avy) into the picture? 

 Could you make the background dark, so the white of the costume contrasts with it? Maybe black? Again, use your discretion. 

Thank you so much sirs - it looks like you do good work! I left my request open for interpretation, for the most part, so I am looking forward to seeing your product. Cheers!

----------


## PrimoPie

Sorry been busy, will have all request done tomorrow when I have off work, thanks.

----------


## Ease

You forgot mine. It's before Szharz finished sig.

----------

